# تعريف ال Scada



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

SCADA هى نوع من انواع التحكم الاشرافى او بما يسمى Supervisory Control 
وهى أيضا من وسائل تحليل البيانات .
ونظام SCADA لا يعتبر نظام تحكم متكامل ولكنه يركز على الجانب الاشرف وهو مثل اى مجموعة برامج تكون موجودة فى اى مكونات مادية بغرض توصيلها بالاجهزة الاخرى او ما يسمى interface.
وتكون فى الغالب باستخدام الحاكمات المنطقية المبرمجة او اى نوع من انواع الهاردوير الموجودة فى الاسواق.
أنظمة SCADA لا تستخدم فقط فى التطبيقات الصناعية مثل صناعة الحديد والصلب وتوليد القدرة سواء بالطرق العادية او باستخدام الطاقة النووية .
ولكن تستخدم أيضا فى عملية الانشطار النووى بعرض انها تتيح تسهيلات عديدة للتجارب 
ويكون حجم مثل هذه المحطات المستخدمة فى توليد القدرة النووية والانشطار النووى يبدا من 1000 الى 10000 مدخل ادخال واخراج .
وعلى الرغم من ان ال SCADA تتطور بسرعة وتغزو الاسواق بعد هائل من قنوات الادخال والاخراج ولكن ليست كلها مستخدمة وانما بعضها فى مرحلة التطوير الان .
ويتم تشغيل هذه الانطمة على DOS, VMS and UNIX وفى الفترات الاخيره جميع مصنى ال SCADA توجهوا الى NT وبعضهم توجه الى Linux


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (22 مايو 2006)

*شرح جميل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم أحمد, أشكرك على شرحك الوافي بأنظمة التحكم الإشرافي وأنظمة إستحواذ البيانات Supervisory Control And Data Acquisition Systems , وفعلاً فلقد إتيحت لي الفرصة لمشاهدة تلك الإنظمة والتي كانت مسئولة على مراقبة خطوط الغاز الطبيعي, وفي حالة حدوث خطر ما يتم إغلاق الصمامات Valve إما عن طريق تبليغ وحدات المراقبة, أو إغلاقها إتوماتيكياً بإستخدام موجات الراديو للصمامات القريبة أو بإستخدام GSM للشبكات البعيدة والتي تكون على حدود الدول.
والله الموفق ​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ احمد وهذه كانت مقدمة بسيطة جدا عن ال scada وان شاء الله سوف سيكون هناك المزيد


----------



## engekramy2010 (27 مايو 2006)

*شكر وطلب توضيح*

شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن ممكن توضيح اكثر من هذا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedeldeep (27 مايو 2006)

engekramy2010 قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن ممكن توضيح اكثر من هذا ولك جزيل الشكر


جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز 
وللتعرف أكثر عن لنظمة scada يمكنك الدخول على الموقع الاتى 
http://ref.web.cern.ch/ref/CERN/CNL/2000/003/scada/


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## master_mode (3 يونيو 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــرا للجميع


----------



## mooddood2 (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا" للديب على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## makas11 (4 يونيو 2006)

الأخ أحمد الديب

أشكرك كثيرا علي معلوماتك المفيدة و جزاك الله بها خيرا و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك
كنت أود منك إذا كنت في القاهرة أن نتعاون سويا و لو كنت كذلك أرجو ان ترد علي سريعا

أشكرك مرة أخري


----------



## ahmedeldeep (5 يونيو 2006)

makas11 قال:


> الأخ أحمد الديب
> 
> أشكرك كثيرا علي معلوماتك المفيدة و جزاك الله بها خيرا و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك
> كنت أود منك إذا كنت في القاهرة أن نتعاون سويا و لو كنت كذلك أرجو ان ترد علي سريعا
> ...


 
اهلا بك اخى العزيز وانا فعلا فى القاهرة


----------



## ALRASHED71 (6 يونيو 2006)

نظام رائع وشرح جميل نتمنى المزيد


----------



## وليد شبراوى (1 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جدا يا أخ أحمد كما نرجو المزيد


----------



## eng_hazem123 (3 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
بارك لله فيك*


----------



## faster (13 أغسطس 2006)

يمكن الذهاب الي الرابط التالي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً يا هندسة


----------



## RAMZY2006 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة المهتمين بالموضوع اعلاه(SCADA) لدي الكثير من المعلومات سوف ارسلها متولية واذا تاخرت فليس انقطاعا عنكم ولكن لمشغولية العمل والدراسة.
نرجو من الاخوان عدم التركيز علي الحاق الروابط التي توظف للرجوع الي مواقع واحيانا مواقع دعاية او اعلام وتسويق فبعض الاخوان هم طلاب لايملكون المال او الزمن للتصفح لذا ارجو منكم الضغط علي الرابط والتحميل:
1- مقدمة عن الSCADA
*http://rapidshare.de/files/33429059/What_is_SCADA.doc*


----------



## RAMZY2006 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الحاقا لمشاركتي السابقة والتي كانت عبارة عن مقدمة للSCADA هنالك شركات عالمية اختصت في صناعة هذا المجال مثلCONTROLMICROSYSTEM الكندية والتي انتجتSCADABACK,SCADABACK100,SCADABACK32 وسارفق لكم مانيول لكل نوع:
*http://rapidshare.de/files/33426477/SCPK_Datasheet.pdf*


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

أشكرك كثيرا علي معلوماتك المفيدة و جزاك الله بها خيرا


----------



## RAMZY2006 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*تقبل الله منا ومنكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة في المنتدي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولا أحب أن أهنئكم بقدوم شهر رمضان المعظم و أحب أن ابلغكم بانني قد انتهيت من الامتحانات والحمدلله.
كل من يطلب خدمة في مجال الكهرباءبكل فروعها اوالميكانيكا سنسعي معه باذن الله.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## عـــدي (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على مشاركتك المفيدة ,,


----------



## fatataleslam (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## م .عمر (11 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على المعلومات المفيدة:73:


----------



## احمد ميكاترونيكس (25 يوليو 2009)

*تحية وتقدير*

اخي نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين:20:


----------



## ABU-NOUR (26 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## NARX (3 أغسطس 2009)

أخي المهندس احمد 

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده عن نظام السكادا

لكن عندي بعض الاستفسارات بالنسبة الى البروتوكولات المستخدمه في التوصيل وطرق التوصيل 

لك مني اجمل تحية


----------



## dobelhadj (28 أغسطس 2009)

thank you my friend i need more information


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and effort

Jazak Allah khair


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

makas11 قال:


> الأخ أحمد الديب
> 
> أشكرك كثيرا علي معلوماتك المفيدة و جزاك الله بها خيرا و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ...


.....................................


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشاء الله متفاعلين...................................


----------



## جمال موصلاوي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل والمتواصل على هذا النوضيح وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## محمد بلك (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وهل من معلومات عن كيفية استخدام نظام scada في شبكات الرى


----------



## المحب لكتاب الله (7 أبريل 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------

